# F1 Austrian Grand Prix



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm, I am seeing some rain clouds over there. I hope it won't rain. :eeps:


Good Afternoon Patrick :smokin:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

LOOOOL!!!

The worst fail start, I have ever seen !!!


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Which was worse, the first or the second.?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Topaz330xi said:


> *Which was worse, the first or the second.? *


the second was worse.

Since it was the last car in the row which couldn't start, I'd have expected them to move the car out of the track, but one lap in Austria is too short. That could be risky.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Montoya grabbed second. :thumbup: 

At least for now.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow, that's really scary. M.Schumacher is 1 second faster than Montoya on each lap :eeps:

Forza Ferrari !!! 

:smokin:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Oops ! It started to rain :eeps:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

That fire in the Ferrari pits was scary. 

Montoyta in the lead for now.:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

No shit, I thought the car was going to explode, seriously.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *No shit, I thought the car was going to explode, seriously.  *


I know, I almost had to look away. I didn't want to see it happen.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

JPM smoked engine! (after giving up 1st for third...). Must have pushed the destructo-matic button on his steering wheel.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

LarryN said:


> *JPM smoked engine! (after giving up 1st for third...). Must have pushed the destructo-matic button on his steering wheel. *


:clap:

*duckandrun*


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Damn, even fire can't stop that guy


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Lets see if FIAT makes a joke of Formula One again - just like last year at this same track ... :tsk:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Lets see if FIAT makes a joke of Formula One again - just like last year at this same track ... :tsk: *


:nono:

Ferrari 

:smokin:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Lets see if FIAT makes a joke of Formula One again - just like last year at this same track ... :tsk: *


It's illegal now isn't it? Of course they could be (or Rubens could be) more adroit about it.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveT said:


> *It's illegal now isn't it? Of course they could be (or Rubens could be) more adroit about it. *


It is illegal. And I don't think that they need a team order at the moment.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *:nono:
> 
> Ferrari
> 
> :smokin: *


FIAT. The same company that makes some of the worst tractors and agricultural machines in the world.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Ralf


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

SteveT said:


> *It's illegal now isn't it? Of course they could be (or Rubens could be) more adroit about it. *


Yes, it is also banned.

The pit stop by Barricello made it a mute point.

Time to go and wash some rugs outside in the rain ...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *FIAT. The same company that makes some of the worst tractors and agricultural machines in the world. *


Owning the stocks of Ferrari doesn't make Ferrari a Fiat. It's a manufacturer, it has a different company logo and their cars have no resemblance to any other Fiat on the road.

It's Ferrari, it's Mythos, it's History.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *It is illegal. And I don't think that they need a team order at the moment. *


Unless Bernie calls and gives the order to slow down and make it at least look interesting.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Owning the stocks of Ferrari doesn't make Ferrari a Fiat. It's a manufacturer, it has a different company logo and their cars have no resemblance to any other Fiat on the road.
> 
> It's Ferrari, it's Mythos, it's History. *


:blah: :blah: :blah:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Unless Bernie calls and gives the order to slow down and make it at least look interesting.
> 
> *


Why would they let Barrichelo win today ? :dunno:

Schumacher needs full points. It's not like last year where Schumacher was already leading the points.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Why would they let Barrichelo win today ? :dunno:
> 
> Schumacher needs full points. It's not like last year where Schumacher was already leading the points. *


Sarcasm? 

Once Barrichello passes Räikkönen and is behind MSchumacher, they could slow down to make it _look_ like a close finish ...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *:blah: :blah: :blah: *


No blah, it's the fact.

Ferrari is Ferrari, Fiat is Fiat.

Same with Rover and BMW. Nobody called the Rover a BMW. And MINI also remained MINI, not a BMW or something else.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *No blah, it's the fact.
> 
> Ferrari is Ferrari, Fiat is Fiat.
> 
> Same with Rover and BMW. Nobody called the Rover a BMW. And MINI also remained MINI, not a BMW or something else.  *


:throw:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *:throw: *


:smokin:

Ferrari that is.

And I'm hoping that Barrichelo will kick Räikkönen's ass soon :bustingup


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I get the same feeling every second Sunday afternoon.

I need a new hobby.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *I need a new hobby. *


Watching the race maybe ?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Watching the race maybe ? *


Become a Ferrari uh er Fiat fan?

I didn't say that.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED !



:smokin:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveT said:


> *Become a Ferrari uh er Fiat fan?
> 
> I didn't say that. *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Sure, why not ?


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Good win by MS but, Yawn....:tsk:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

*Golden Michael*

This was one of those charmed races for Michael. The MP4/17 stayed in front of Rubens and the F2003-GA. Hmm, I bet Ferrari aren't too happy about that.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Watching the race maybe ? *


Fock that - I said I need a new hobby! I have had it with the Formula One "Circus"!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

SteveT said:


> *Become a Ferrari uh er Fiat fan? *


I would rather fall on my own sword ...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Stand up for the Champion !


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Stand up for the Champion !  *


I wonder what he has for a lucky charm? He must have one and it works!


----------

